# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Μετατροπή tv box vodafone

## filip1983

Γειά σας, εχω δει οτι υπηρξε αντίστοιχο ερωτημα και παλιότερα.
Θέλω να μετατρεψω παλιό ip tv set top box (ετσι το γραφει η συσκευη). To αυτοκολλητακι στο πισω μερος γραφει οτι "τρεχει" windows embedded compact/CE core.
το μοντελο ειναι Technicolor ISB2201HOL-A ,στο google βρηκα να αναφερεται και σαν μοντελο της Cisco ISB2201.

Τί μπορώ να κάνω? ουτε να το συνδεσω στον υπολογιστή και να το δει σαν συσκευη δεν κατάφερα.

----------


## mikemtb73

Εικόνα έχεις από hdmi η scart?
Αν εχεις, μενού μπαίνεις με το τηλεκοντρολ? Ρυθμίσεις δικτύου και βάζεις ip. Περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω.

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## filip1983

> Εικόνα έχεις από hdmi η scart?
> Αν εχεις, μενού μπαίνεις με το τηλεκοντρολ? Ρυθμίσεις δικτύου και βάζεις ip. Περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω.
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk


θελω να δουλέψει εκτός vodafone,σαν tv box.

----------


## manolo

To box ανοίγει και δεν το βλέπει ο Η/Υ, ή δεν ανοίγει καθόλου; Στην Tv  όταν το συνδέσεις δουλεύει έστω και σαν vodafone box; Αυτό φοράει τον  επεξεργαστή BRCM7406 που δεν είναι και o πιο κοινός επεξεργαστής στην αγορά. Λογικά το μηχάνημα είναι ''κλειδωμένο'' στο λογισμικό της Microsoft - Vodafone αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να το 'δει' ένας υπολογιστής.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Φίλιππε,
το συγκεκριμένο TV BOX της CISCO είναι προγρμ/νο, όπως στο 1ο post σου αναφέρεις, σε 
W.E.C. (Windows Embedded Compact), ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα τ΄ οποίο χρησιμοποιείται
για προγρ/σμό απλών βιομηχανικών συσκευών.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://download.cnet.com/Windows-Em...-75451094.html
κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ένα αρχείο εγκατ/σης των Windows Embedded Compact/CE (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μπορεί να ΄ναι
ένα αρχείο MIRROR β δεν το ΄χω χρησιμοποιήσει β ).
Αν διαθέτεις ένα παλαιό P.C. με δίσκο άδειο και καταφέρεις και περάσεις το παραπάνω λειτουργικό (εφόσον
φυσικά είναι «REAL») ίσως μπορέσεις συνδέοντας το TV BOX να το κάνεις ΟΡΑΤΟ στην οθόνη κι ίσως να δεις
και κάποια στοιχεία από το προγραμμάτισμό του.
Κατά τ΄ άλλα σίγουρα είναι κλειδωμένη η IP του στη VODAPHONE, όπως γράφει ο φίλος και συνάδελφος Μανώλης
παραπάνω και σίγουρα θα ΄ναι αρκετά δύσκολο να σπάσεις το κώδικα για να το φέρεις σε μία κατάσταση που
να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κοινό TV BOX, (όταν φυσικά δεν πρόκειται και για κάποια πολύ ακριβή συσκευή, οπότε
δεν γνωρίζω αν αξίζει το κόπο να το δοκιμάσεις, β αλλά φυσικά αυτό αφήνεται αποκλειστικά στη δική σου θέληση β).
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κι ακόμη μία παρατήρηση :
τ΄ αρχείο που αναγράφω ότι κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από την ιστοσελίδα : 
https://download.cnet.com/Windows-Em...-75451094.html
είναι ένα αρχείο .exe δηλ. μία εφαρμογή κι όχι ένα λειτουργικό, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση
επειδή ή ιστοσελίδα που κατεβαίνει δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αξιόπιστη, καλό είναι να μην
χρησιμοποιηθεί υπολογιστής που τρέχει προγράμματα εργασίας ή καθημερινότητας για
την εγκατ/σή του, αλλά ένα παλαιό P.C. με παλαιότερο των win10 λειτουργικό.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

